# LWB @ Lake Juliette 3/30/13



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 24, 2013)

We will launch from the Holly Grove ramp @ safe light.

<br /><small>View Larger Map</small>


----------



## Rowdy1974 (Mar 25, 2013)

We will be there HH.  Is the water level close to full pool, or is it going to be a nerve-racking ride out to the main lake?  Haven't been there since last August.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Shane B. (Mar 25, 2013)

*water level*

Its full or close to full from what I hear!


----------



## Rowdy1974 (Mar 25, 2013)

*LWB - Julliette*



Shane B. said:


> Its full or close to full from what I hear!



That's good news.  Thanks Shane!


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice map HH! You mind marking all the fishing spots for me


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you out there Rowdy!


----------



## Rowdy1974 (Mar 25, 2013)

*LWB - Julliette*



Rattlin Rogue said:


> Looking forward to seeing you out there Rowdy!



Likewise RR!  We will see you Saturday along with our donation.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Mar 25, 2013)

Its for a good cause....Cause we all love to fish


----------



## revoslinger (Mar 26, 2013)

Me and zack are planning on getting out there. Three weeks without being on the water is becoming too much to bare !!!!


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Mar 26, 2013)

I have not fished Juliette in 20 years. I had heard they had closed Holly Grove ramp for good. So this is music to my ears. I won't be fishing but am glad the ramp is not closed.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 26, 2013)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I have not fished Juliette in 20 years. I had heard they had closed Holly Grove ramp for good. So this is music to my ears. I won't be fishing but am glad the ramp is not closed.



Mr. Stinson, when did you hear that Holly Grove was closed? I haven't been there this year. If anyone has any information on whether or not the Holly Grove ramp is open, please reply. Thanks.

PS .... I look forward to seeing all of you guy again, on Saturday.


----------



## richard11 (Mar 27, 2013)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Mr. Stinson, when did you hear that Holly Grove was closed? I haven't been there this year. If anyone has any information on whether or not the Holly Grove ramp is open, please reply. Thanks.
> 
> PS .... I look forward to seeing all of you guy again, on Saturday.




It was open 2 weekends ago. Also open during duck season.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 28, 2013)

richard11 said:


> It was open 2 weekends ago. Also open during duck season.



Okay. Thanks.


----------



## TeeeJaay (Mar 31, 2013)

how did it go?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 31, 2013)

Jordan Calhoun and Shane Bridges won the tournament, with 15 plus. Ricky Johnson had big fish with a 4 plus.


----------



## TeeeJaay (Apr 1, 2013)

good job guys!

how many boats entered?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 1, 2013)

We had 14 boats


----------

